#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Hakim's of Comedy 24 oktober 2009

## Melk&Glas

Beste vrienden en vrienden van vrienden,

Zomer was lang, mooi en blond. Ze heeft man en vrouw, jong en oud verleidt. Ons allemaal haar mooiste en warmste kant laten zien. De Hakim's waren allemaal kwijlend in haar ban, hopeloos verliefd, door schoonheid verdoofd!

Maar op 22 september heeft ze ons na veel janken, op knien smekend verlaten in de kou achter gelaten!

Met tranen van liefdesverdriet zijn de microfoons glimmend gepoetst. En staan de Hakim?s onder streng toezicht van een psycholoog klaar om de zaal omver te blazen met oude en nieuwe ludieke verhalen.

Check it daarom out op 24 oktober 2009, Theater Zuidplein in Aboutalibcity, jouw nieuwe plek voor herkenning, erkenning en een overdosis humor! Met o.a. Rachid Larouz, Menno Stam en Jovanka Steele. Een nieuw collectief met standuppers die een flinke dosis zelfspot hebben en waar maatschappelijke themas aan de kaak worden gesteld door grappenmakers met verschillende achtergronden.

Kaarten zijn vanaf nu te reserveren, Theater Zuidplein, Zuidplein 60, 3083 CW Rotterdam, Kassa +31 (0)10 20 30 203 of online op www.theaterzuidplein.nl


[IMG][/IMG]

----------

